# Selling my Droid X



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

After the tiered data details leaked, I decided I need to get a 4G phone. Great condition, accessories. $150 bid $210 buy it now. Check if interested. http://goo.gl/kIJXT

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

